# madaboutgreys Pet Photography covering London and the South East



## madaboutgreys

Anyone based in London or the south east and interested in a pet photoshoot? I am an award-winning pet photographer, offering photoshoots for dogs and other pets in the studio or on location. I operate from Richmond in Surrey, and cover London and Surrey, Hampshire, Hertfordshire, Sussex and the south east.

Check out my website www.madaboutgreys.com for more details.

You can also follow the latest madaboutgreys news on my blog here

And last but definitely not least, pop over to Facebook and Like madaboutgreys PHOTOGRAPHY to access exclusive fan offers https://www.facebook.com/madaboutgreys.photography

I also do lots of work for local dog rescue charities, especially WImbledon Greyhound Welfare, Lurcher SOS, and GRWE, so if you're a charity based in my area and need a professional photographer, do give me a call - I always offer my services free to charities.


----------



## madaboutgreys

A couple of madaboutgreys studio shots to whet your apetite:

1. Winston


2. Gracie


3. Silkie



4. Bangers


And a couple of my outdoor ones:

5. Stitches


6. Jasmine


----------



## madaboutgreys

If anyone here wants to enter the draw for a FREE madaboutgreys photoshoot, just pop over to my Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/madaboutgreys.photography and Like it. Then drop me a message to enter the draw - it's for fans only so that improves your odds a bit! Robbie will be drawing the winner when we get to 500 Likes so not long to go now.


----------



## madaboutgreys

And the winner of the free photoshoot was... Dani Rees. Thanks to everyone from here who took part in the draw. As a thank you for taking part, I'm offering £20 off a Standard Photoshoot to everyone who entered in the draw. The offer applies to all shoots booked before 28 Feb 2013 and can't be used in conjunction with other offers or vouchers.


----------



## madaboutgreys

Many thanks to all from here who nominated their favourite animal charities for the madaboutgreys Charity Giveaway. The winner has now been drawn ... In fact there were so many great nominations we couldn't keep it to just one winner - so we have THREE!!! You can read all about them here madaboutgreys Charity Giveaway - The Result! | madaboutgreys PHOTOGRAPHY

Sorry if your fave charity didn't make the winners. But just to say that for bona fide animal charities I will always help out with free photography services if I can. So just contact me if you have an upcoming event or need some photos to help the rehoming prospects sticky dogs etc.


----------



## madaboutgreys

What a wonderful day photographing all the dogs at Cruft Hounds and Terriers day yesterday. Here's just a sampler. More here Crufts 2013 Hounds and Terriers - madaboutgreys | Surrey Dog Photographer | Pet and Family Photography | London, Surrey, Sussex, Hampshire, Hertfordshire, Kent if anyone's interested.


----------



## madaboutgreys

Had a fabulous weekend covering one of the main charity events I do every year, the GRWE Fun Dog Show in Sparsholt. ]Just a couple of pictures of the show below. Oodles more here GRWE Show Sparsholt 2013 - madaboutgreys | Surrey Dog Photographer | Pet and Family Photography | London, Surrey, Sussex, Hampshire, Hertfordshire, Kent if you fancy a browse. If you attended the show I hope I managed to get a shot of your dog somewhere in this lot and that you like the pictures.


----------



## madaboutgreys

I've just completed a major rework of my website. Had no choice actually because my webhost has had a major overhaul to their platform and I needed to follow suit. I'm pleased with the new look though. Do pop over to madaboutgreys, Surrey dog photographer, offering pet and family photography in London, Surrey and the South EAst and have a peep if you're interested.


----------



## madaboutgreys

I'm now offering studio photography for horses too. And that could be a session for your dog and horse together if you have both and they get along fine. More details here Equine Studio Minishoots - madaboutgreys. I'm offering a limited number of minishoots at a very special price of £50 each, up until the end of this year. Do get in touch if you're interested and we can discuss whether this might work for your horse and your set up.


----------



## madaboutgreys

I'm offering Christmas gift vouchers for pet photoshoots, available by post up till 18 December, and by email up till noon on Christmas Eve (but you're not going to leave it that late, are you?! You might even drop hints to Santa if you'd like a madaboutgreys photography voucher for yourself this Christmas. More details here Gift vouchers - madaboutgreys

And here are all my dates for last orders over the holiday season:


For canvases, wall art, photobooks etc Wednesday 11 December 2013
For print orders Wednesday 18 December 2013
For orders of digitals Sunday 22 December 2013
For Christmas Gift Vouchers (delivered by email if you leave it till the last minute!) noon on Tuesday 24 December 2013


----------



## madaboutgreys

Just a couple from recent shoots:

1. Mischa


2. Charlie


3. Rooster


4. Marley


5. The Odd Couple!


And my current foster, Little Miss Mouse (aka Susie), looking for a home through Lurcher SOS LURCHER SOS SIGHTHOUND RESCUE - A LITTLE ABOUT US


----------



## madaboutgreys

I photograph horses too


----------

